# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Quadro de distribuição eléctrica

## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Após este fim-de-semana ter tido um problema com o relógio que controla a iluminação do aquário de água doce (curto circuito, sabe-se lá porquê) e ter disparado o quadro geral (felizmente estava em casa), decidi que era urgente separar os equipamentos por circuitos independentes de modo a que se tiver um problema com um deles, só ele ficará afectado (disparando o disjuntor respectivo). Assim resolvi fazer um quadro de distribuição de energia por equipamento.

Para a posteridade cá ficam as fotos (desculpem os especialistas mas em electricidade sou só mais um curioso) :yb665:  

Material:



O quadro já electrificado:



O quadro já em posição:



Imaginem a cara da minha família  :EEK!:  




O quadro já fechado:



E o resultado final:



Editei só para acrescentar a foto com tudo arrumadinho:

----------


## Márcio Velosa

Boas. mais vale prevenir que remediar, sobretudo, quando ouvimos certas histórias, ou apanhamos um daqueles sustos. esse teu projecto ficou te em quantos , e ja agora onde arranjaste o material? parabens por mais uma iniciativa.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

A "coisa" ficou mais ou menos por 30 Euros, sem contar com o cabo, que já tinha em casa. Comprei no Leroy Merlin que é tipo AKI.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Boas,

Se o quadro disparava por curto-circuito, isso vai resolver, mas se era por passagem à terra (normalmente entrada de água nas tomadas), vai continuar a disparar o quadro geral e não esses disjuntores.

----------


## Márcio Velosa

obrigado pedro. vou lá dar uma saltada. tinha a sensação de que era mais caro. cumprimentos, e ja sabes quando quiseres partilhar os diy, tas a vontade e o pessoal agradece.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Boas,
> 
> Se o quadro disparava por curto-circuito, isso vai resolver, mas se era por passagem à terra (normalmente entrada de água nas tomadas), vai continuar a disparar o quadro geral e não esses disjuntores.



Não foi água, foi mesmo o temporizador que foi à vida. Obg. pelo esclarecimento.
Outra razão é que agora é fácil desligar qualquer equipamento, sem ter de ser na tomada.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Pedro  :Olá:  

Para quem teve todo esse trabalho a fazer um quadro electico parcial para o aquário, nada custa perder mais um tempinho e colocar um diferencial de protecção antes da alimentação aos disjuntores, e até tens espaço para isso. Isto porque da forma como está feito só te assegura protecção no caso de um curto circuito havendo sempre o risco do teu quadro geral desligar e ficares privado de energia noutros equipamentos que tens em casa, e isso pode acontecer quando não esteja ninguém para voltar a ligá-lo.
Já agora devo informar-te que a sensibilidade do diferencial a aplicar no quadro para o aquário deve ser inferior á que tens no cicuito de tomadas da casa (para que actue em primeiro lugar)

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,



> Já agora devo informar-te que a sensibilidade do diferencial a aplicar no quadro para o aquário deve ser inferior á que tens no cicuito de tomadas da casa (para que actue em primeiro lugar)


Concordo plenamente. Normalmente, nestes casos utilizam-se diferênciais de 30 miliamperes. 
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Obrigado pelas dicas  :SbOk3: 

Nota: A minha casa é antiga e parece-me que só tenho disjuntores normais sem diferenciais. Será possível?

----------

